# Šmrdolit se



## parolearruffate

Ahoj všem,
potřebovala bych vědět co to sloveso znamená. Předpokládám, že je to hovorové? Našla jsem to v té větě: Mezi těma, kdo se kolem šmrdolej s vozejčkama, jsem král. Mluví se o těch obchodních domech, kde je vždycky plno lidí. Vypravěč mluví o tom moc opovžlivě.
Moc děkuju.


----------



## winpoj

Zdar,

to je vskutku neobvyklé slovo. Nikdy ho nepoužívám a myslím, že jsem ho ani nikdy neslyšel.
Asi bych to chápal tak, že ti lidé s vozíčky jezdí sem a tam, možná nějak neohrabaně.


----------



## Jana337

I pro mne je to nové slovo. Souhlasím s výše uvedeným. Určitě je z toho cítit opovržení.


----------



## Micana

Já ho znám a používám  A to ve významu "motat se", zmateně chodit/pobíhat a přitom trochu překážet.  Nebo taky "loudat se": Ten než se tam došmrdolí, bude půlnoc.
Lehká přezíravost v tom opravdu je.


----------



## tlumic

Ano, prosím, já je taky občas slyšel a párkrát i použil

Např.: "Co se tady šmrdolíš? Uhni, ať můžu projít."

Je to přezíravé, ale zároveň to má, myslím si, i komický účinek - takže "šmrdolit se" nelze říct ve stavu opravdové naštvanosti. Ve větě, kterou uvádíš, je "šmrdolit se" použito pro snížení vážnosti situace, ale zároveň pro snížení ostrosti vlastní autorovi kritiky. Řekněme, že autor chtěl dosáhnout "přátelského zesměšnění" oněch nakupujících, šmrdolících se občanů.


----------



## tlumic

Micana said:


> Já ho znám a používám  A to ve významu "motat se", zmateně chodit/pobíhat a přitom trochu překážet. Nebo taky "loudat se": Ten než se tam došmrdolí, bude půlnoc.
> Lehká přezíravost v tom opravdu je.


 
Chtěl bych se zeptat Micany, Micano (je to "OK tvar"?), kde jsi toto slovo pochytil(a). Když jsem zalovil v paměti, od nikoho jiného než od své matky jsem je neslyšel a když jsem se poptal, tak prý ani ona to neslyšela od nikoho jiného než zase od své babičky! Moje prabába byla ze středních Čech, ale vařila někdy snad ještě za Rakouska ve Špindlu nóbl turistům. No, ale to jsem asi dost naivní, že si myslím, že bych se takhle dopátral geografického původu slova "šmrdolit"... Tak spíš jenom pro zajímavost...

Ještě co říká Rejzkův Etymologický slovník: šmrdolit - "rychle a povrchně něco dělat". Expr. obměna k "mrdat".
Ano, "akorát to trochu vošmrdolil a šel", tedy "nedokonale to zbavil nečistoty" a myslel si, že to umyl

Já to slovo vnímám jako takové, které se použije výhradně v přívětivém duchu, těžko se tím někomu dá zkřivit vlas na hlavě.


----------



## Garin

U nás doma se výraz "šmrdolit se" používá celkem běžně ve vztahu k dětem - "Co se tady šmrdolíš?" - když se bez zjevného cíle prostě plete pod nohy. Používáme i "přišmrdolit se", když se přišourá, tulí se a dožaduje pozornosti. A jsme oba už nejméně třetí generace pražáků...


----------



## Micana

Tlumic: Pozdě, ale přece  Popřemýšlela jsem a zjistila, že to slovo určitě neznám z rodiny a patrně taky ne od kamarádů. Nejspíš jsem ho kdysi dávno někde vyčetla a zařadila do svého slovníku. Takže ti bohužel v pátrání nepomůžu...


----------

